# H working out of state constantly



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

The biggest reason I would be considering a divorce is because my H has worked away from home for over half of our marriage. He says I married into this, but no I did not. 

He is thinking about changing unions and transfering to a state that is right to work. The fact that he is wishy washy on where we live permantly live is getting to me. Yesterday it was that he was thinking of transfering his union to AZ becuase he would be working more there than here in CO. Today its that he would like to move back to CO when work picks back up. I told him I don't want to live in CO because hes been laid off most of the time hes been in this union or hes worked out of state cause of no work here. There has not been work in this union since Jan 2012. He himself just said a few days ago that the new guy in charge of this union keeps his buddies working, but not everyone else. Track record for this union is not good. I mean come on...NO WORK SINCE JAN 2012!!!! There are a variety of other reasons I don't want to live in CO anymore too. The weather constantly keeps him not working too. If it snows too much, work is shut down, if its too windy work is shut fown for safety reason, if its negative degrees work is shut down as well. 

I know I can not live with being a single parent to 3 kids while I'm married and being alone all the time. I've already started making plans to divorce. So that when I ultimiatly decide, I will be ready financially.


----------

